# angolo cottura



## neologismo

Buenos dias a todos,
Alguien me podria por favor decir el equivalente de "angolo cottura" en español? Es cuando la cocina se encuentra en el rincon de una habitacion que tiene tambien otro uso como por ejemplo sala de estar.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Crisidelm

Si, es correcto.


----------



## gatogab

Bienvenid@ al foro.
Por si te pudiera servir:
http://www.toscanavacanza.it/italiano/images/angolo-cottura.JPG

gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Me parece que lo que neologismo está buscando es un equivalente en español de "angolo cottura"..
El diccionario Tam pone: _cocina americana, kitchenette_.
Qué opinan los demás?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Me parece que lo que neologismo está buscando es un equivalente en español de "angolo cottura"..
> El diccionario Tam pone: _cocina americana, kitchenette_.
> Qué opinan los demás?


 
Terriblemente literal:
*Angulo cocina*


*cocina americana *
*http://www.jarsoluciones.net/images/fotos/PISO VILASSAR 023.jpg *


gatogab


----------



## neologismo

Si, "cocina americana" parece ser la traducción correcta.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## gatogab

La cucina americana è un insieme di mobili di cucina componibili situati in un locale addibito a cucina.
L'angolo cottura è uno spazio piccolo, ricavato al interno di una sala o salone, con delle fantasiose separazioni da un ambiente all' altro.. Perciò si chiama "angolo cottura"
 Spero non essermi sbagliato.
 gatogab


----------



## karunavera

Parece que se diga rincon-cocina http://www.ezholiday4u.com/spain.html


----------



## neologismo

De hecho la mayoria de las veces el "angolo cottura" no tiene ninguna separación. Probablemente hay un término especifico que lo distingue de la cocina americana de la que tu hablas y temo que se trate de leguaje técnico arquitectónico.


----------



## gatogab

neologismo said:


> De hecho la mayoria de las veces el "angolo cottura" no tiene ninguna separación. Probablemente hay un término especifico que lo distingue de la cocina americana de la que tu hablas y temo que se trate de leguaje técnico arquitectónico.


 
Si voy a un negocio de muebles y pido comprar una cocina americana, despues de habernos puesto de acuerdo sobre la cantidad de componentes, me la llevan a casa en un camion y me la instalan, en el local de la casa llamado cocina.
Eso no sucede con en "angolo di cottura", que esta ubicado en un lugar pequeño al interno de eso que tu llamaste "sala de estar", porque sus componentes son escenciales, minimos. Hay veces que separan ese rincon, pero no es obligatorio. Por eso dije: separaciones fantasiosas".
*El rincon cocina*, como dice Karunavera, se encuentra en los pequeños departamentos. Ocupan poco espacio.

gatogab


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

En castellano cocina americana es aquella cocina pequeña o grande, que está unida a la sala de estar o el comedor y está separada o no por algún mueble o generalmente por una barra fija en el suelo (algo no común en España).
Spero bene, esere di aiuto!
Io direi che "angolo cottura" non ha una traduzione letterale in spagnolo


----------



## karunavera

Data per scontato la maggiore competenza delle donne in fatto di arredamento,  negli appartamenti di modeste dimensioni in genere si usa ricavare da una stanza, che in genere è il soggiorno-sala de estar, un "angolo" per la cucina, che poi può essere o no separato dal resto della stanza da pareti alte fino al soffitto oppure muretti alti fino alla cintola. Le imagini che ho precedentemente trovato rispecchiano esattamente la mia descrizione......ergo: l'equivalente spagnolo dovrebbe essere rincon-cocina!


----------



## gatogab

karunavera said:


> Data per scontato la maggiore competenza delle donne in fatto di arredamento, negli appartamenti di modeste dimensioni in genere si usa ricavare da una stanza, che in genere è il soggiorno-sala de estar, un "angolo" per la cucina, che poi può essere o no separato dal resto della stanza da pareti alte fino al soffitto oppure muretti alti fino alla cintola. Le imagini che ho precedentemente trovato rispecchiano esattamente la mia descrizione......ergo: l'equivalente spagnolo dovrebbe essere rincon-cocina!


 

Es lo que con tanta palabra en exceso, quise decir en todos mis interventos.
Gracias Karunavera
gatogab


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

*--> Nuova domanda - Nueva pregunta <--*
​


"Erano talmente grandi che sembrava mi fossi portato anche l'angolo cottura e il divano"
Mi intento de traducción  : "Eran tan grandes que me parecia que me hubiese llevado también la *esquina cocida* y el diván" Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

Angolo cottura es una cosa que creo que no existe en España. Consiste en meter una cocinilla y una nevera en alguna esquina de la casa para que de ese modo se pueda cocinar, cuando en realidad la casa NO tiene cocina.


No entiendo por qué has puesto "Me" parecía: Es sólo "Parecía"


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

il mio dizionario lo traduce con "*cocina americana*"....


----------



## 0scar

Se usa decir  _kitchenette_


----------



## Neuromante

No, no lo es.
La cocina americana es una cocina completa, separada del salón solo por un mostrador. Este mostrador hace las veces de mesa, pero normalmente solo te puedes sentar por el lado del salón, por el de la cocina  hay muebles Además tienes que hacerlo en taburetes altos y no e en sillas, por la altura.
Se usa mucho en los apartamentos de las zonas turísticas para ganar espacio. Al fin y al cabo no vas a cocinar allí toda la vida ni cosas elaboradas.


Llamar "Cocina americana" a las cosas que yo he visto definidas como "Angolo cottura" está más cerca de la tomadura de pelo que del eufemismo.


Edito:

Lo de kitchenette que propone Oscar no lo he oído en mi vida. Me suena a anglisismo, así que supongo que será una contaminación reciente en Argentina y que tampoco se usará en otros lugares. Aquí es que ni siquiera he visto "angoli cottura" así que menos aun tiene nombre.

No pierdan de vista que se crean por la necesidad de alquilar apartamentos surgidos de la fragmentación de casas de tamaño normal como si fueran lugares habitables


----------



## 0scar

Es contaminación inglesa pero muy vieja, por lo menos en Argentina.

Por las fotos de Google _angoli de cottura_ son lo mismo que _kitchenettes_  y _cocinas mericana_.  

Si se fijan bien (en los links .es) se nota que la contamación llegó 
también a España
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=kitchenette+espa%C3%B1a&btnG=Buscar&meta=


----------



## Neuromante

La mayoría de lo que veo en esas páginas de Google son o enlaces argentinos, o anuncios de apartamentos para turistas (Que suelen usar jerga en inglés para ser más "internacionales") o anuncios de muebles de "todo en uno".

Incluso hay una página de aquí, del otro lado de la isla, pero el texto está en inglés.


Y ya digo que nada de eso se parece a lo que yo he visto en Italia como "angolo cottura" que en la práctica se refiere a reservar una esquina del salón, del pasillo  o incluso del recibidor, para instalar una cocinilla y una nevera (A veces un fregadero, pero no siempre)


----------



## 0scar

Como este angolo cottura está lleno de fotos en Google 

http://www.viagginelsalento.it/public/Salento_str35_angolo-cottura-tipo.jpg

Hablando de contaminación, si quieren saber de donde sale _angolo cottura_ busquen "corner kitchen"


----------



## divina

Neuromante said:


> Angolo cottura es una cosa que creo que no existe en España. Consiste en meter una cocinilla y una nevera en alguna esquina de la casa para que de ese modo se pueda cocinar, cuando en realidad la casa NO tiene cocina.



Yo diría cocina improvisada, entonces.


----------



## gatogab

divina said:


> Yo diría cocina improvisada, entonces.


 
No, nada de improvisado. Hace parte del departamento que, siendo pequeño, la cocina ocupa un ángulo, un lugarcito, no muy grande, que sirva para lo necesario. En los negocios venden lo estricto necesario para un _'angolo' cucina' _o _'angolo cottura'_


----------



## divina

¿Son muebles como esto?

http://www.guesthousenapoli.com/foto%20sito/fiorenza/angolo%20cottura.JPG


----------



## gatogab

divina said:


> ¿Son muebles como esto?
> 
> http://www.guesthousenapoli.com/foto sito/fiorenza/angolo cottura.JPG


 

Si, quello è un angolo cucina o angolo cottura. Ci sono altri molto più eleganti anche se servono allo stesso scopo


----------



## divina

¿Sería lo que se llama en México _cocina integral_?

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3989/10cocinaintegral.jpg


----------



## ursu-lab

Tengo un piso en España con una cocina/barra americana. In italiano si chiama angolo cottura.
Cerca in google "barra americana" o "cocina americana" tra virgolette e vedrai che è l'esatta traduzione di "angolo cottura" in italiano. Ovviamente sto parlando della Spagna, non degli altri paesi in America in cui si parla spagnolo.

http://www.universodecoracion.com/wp-content/uploads/Remodelar-la-cocina-con-barra-americana.jpg

PS: rincón cocina non l'ho mai sentito in vent'anni che abito qui.


----------



## honeyheart

Acá se usa "kitchenette" (tomado del inglés):

http://www.glosarium.com/term/6231,13,xhtml


----------



## ursu-lab

En tu enlace pone "diccionario inglés-*castellano*": kitchenette -> *cocina americana*.
Es decir, que en castellano se dice "cocina (o barra) americana" y en Argentina utilizan directamente la palabra inglesa kitchenette.


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, exactamente.


----------



## divina

Neuromante said:


> Y ya digo que nada de eso se parece a lo que yo he visto en Italia como "angolo cottura" que en la práctica se refiere a reservar una esquina del salón, del pasillo  o incluso del recibidor, para instalar una cocinilla y una nevera (A veces un fregadero, pero no siempre)



Parece ser una cocina improvisada, al menos por esta descripción.


----------



## Neuromante

No tosas las cocinas americanas son "angolo cottura" y viceversa. La que pone Divina es un ángulo cottura pero no es una americana.

Una cocina americana es la que está separada del salón por una barra a la cual se puede sentar uno para comer en lugar de una pared.



Yo he visto angulos cottura montados en un retranqueo del pasillo o literalmente en la esquina de la habitación: Un fregadero, una nevera y una cocinilla, nada más


----------



## divina

¿Qué diferencia hay entre angolo cottura y cucina completa?


----------



## ursu-lab

L'angolo cottura È una cucina (può essere completa, con tutti gli elettrodomestici), però non è in una stanza a parte e separata (cioè la cucina), ma dentro la sala (el comedor-sala de estar), separato normalmente da un muretto basso (la barra) dove puoi appoggiare i piatti o altri utensili. Cioè, la sala diventa uno spazio aperto con una suddivisione tra cucina (angolo cottura) e sala vera e propria, con tavolo, sedie, divano ecc.


----------



## divina

Lo que no entiendo es cuando pongo "angolo cottura" en Google Images, salen fotos de cocinas que realmente NO son angolo cottura.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&safe=off&um=1&q=%22angolo+cottura%22&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=18


----------



## gatogab

divina said:


> Lo que no entiendo es cuando pongo "angolo cottura" en Google Images, salen fotos de cocinas que realmente NO son angolo cottura.
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&safe=off&um=1&q=%22angolo+cottura%22&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=18


 


*Angolo cottura* <==click
Se sei stata attenta alla descrizione fatta da ursu, questo è un angolo cottura. C'è in fondo, all'angolo, la cucina e più avanti un salottino. C'è persino la _'barra'._
Quindi, puoi vedere che dove si fa da mangiare non è un locale di quattro muri, bensì un angolino ricavato dal salotto.


----------



## MOMO2

neologismo said:


> Buenos dias a todos,
> Alguien me podria por favor decir el equivalente de "angolo cottura" en español? Es cuando la cocina se encuentra en el rincon de una habitacion que tiene tambien otro uso como por ejemplo sala de estar.
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Cocina empotrada / cocina abierta


----------



## divina

gatogab said:


> *Angolo cottura* <==click
> Se sei stata attenta alla descrizione fatta da ursu, questo è un angolo cottura. C'è in fondo, all'angolo, la cucina e più avanti un salottino. C'è persino la _'barra'._
> Quindi, puoi vedere che dove si fa da mangiare non è un locale di quattro muri, bensì un angolino ricavato dal salotto.



Es que entre los comentarios tuyos y los de Neuromante me estoy quedando bien confundida.


----------



## kiko73

divina said:


> Es que entre los comentarios tuyos y los de Neuromante me estoy quedando bien confundida.


 
In realtà la foto postata da ursu-lab mostra una cucina completa con banco per la colazione. Questo tipo di cucine è conosciuto in Italia come cucine "open space". 
L'angolo cottura in italiano viene definito come un piccolo spazio ricavato in una stanza grande adibita anche ad altri usi, come il salotto. L'immagine postata da divina (guesthousenapoli) rende meglio l'idea di angolo cottura, data l'essenzialità degli elementi che la compongono. La definizione argentina di "kitchenette" è quella che più gli si avvicina, e potrebbe essere resa in spagnolo con "cocinita".


----------



## gatogab

click==>appartamento di ca. 35 mq. totalmente ristrutturato al 2° piano composto da: ingresso, *soggiorno con angolo cottura*, bagno, soppalco con camera da letto matrimoniale, bagno, cantina


----------



## kiko73

gatogab said:


> click==>appartamento di ca. 35 mq. totalmente ristrutturato al 2° piano composto da: ingresso, *soggiorno con angolo cottura*, bagno, soppalco con camera da letto matrimoniale, bagno, cantina


 
l'angolo cottura, per definizione, è un piccolo spazio adibito ad uso cucina, all'interno di una stanza più grande.
Ciò non toglie che la stessa definizione possa essere utilizzata, come nel tuo caso, per definire il salotto e la cucina nella stessa stanza. Si tratta però di un'estensione del termine. 
Tecnicamente, la stanza da te postata sarebbe un soggiorno e cucina "open space".


----------



## gatogab

Mi arrendo.
Continuare è solo farsi del male.


----------



## Neuromante

Como se nota que debo ser el único que ha leído los anuncios "con angolo cottura" del Portaportesse y después ha visto  a "qué" llaman así los propietarios....


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Como se nota que debo ser el único que ha leído los anuncios "con angolo cottura" del Portaportesse y después ha visto a "qué" llaman así los propietarios....


Sarà così?
Io ho guardato a Bologna.
Porta Portese si trova a Roma, come ben sai.


----------



## Neuromante

Lo so, lo. In fatti ho scritto Portaportesse, tutto insieme perche non stavo parlando dal mercato.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Neuromante said:


> Lo so, lo. In fatti ho scritto Portaporte*se*, tutto insieme perche non stavo parlando dal mercato.


Infatti, Portaportese è il bisettimanale di annunci economici della capitale. 


gatogab said:


> Mi arrendo.
> Continuare è solo farsi del male.


Eh, sarebbe il caso.  Abbiamo stabilito con chiarezza cos'è una angolo cottura per gli italiani!


----------



## Neuromante

¿Una truffa sfaciata sul Portaportese?




Scusa, Angela. Non sono riuscito a trattenermi. Scusa, scusa


----------



## Angel.Aura

Neuromante said:


> Scusa, Angela *Laura*. Non sono riuscito a trattenermi. Scusa, scusa


No. Non posso perdonarti di aver sbagliato il mio nome.


----------



## ursu-lab

La barra americana è molto comune negli appartamenti di villeggiatura, generalmente più piccoli e con uno spazio che dev'essere sfruttato al massimo.

"Rincón cocina" non l'ho mai sentito, men che meno "rincón cocido", che letteralmente significa "angolo cotto" (è tradotto col google ). Mentre, quando ho preso casa al mare, nella descrizione dell'appartamento c'era scritto - scritto dagli spagnoli - "barra americana". Per evitare discussioni interminabili, comunque, dò due consigli:
1) usare il famoso dizionario bilingue e cercare la traduzione;
2) entrare in un sito di compravendita-affitto immobiliare spagnolo, tipo www.idealista.com e consultare annunci con le espressioni ricercate.


----------



## Neuromante

Problema:

No todos los  "angolo cottura" se pueden traducir como "cocina americana", ni mucho menos ¿Qué hacemos con esos? ¿Los llamamos con un nombre que no tienen? ¿Creamos confusión? ¿Llamamos a un albañil para que le ponga el murito y en algunos casos tiren un tabique para hacerle espacio?




Por cierto: Una "barra americana" es un local donde las camareras atienden con los pechos al aire y seguramente la mano de algún cliente encima. Anoche mismo hablábamos de la diferencia entre "bar" y "barra americana" en clase de alemán. No explico el debate porque este foro no es de alemán


----------



## gatogab

Vabbè!...Continuiamo a farci del male. (Moretti dixit)



> Anoche mismo hablábamos de la diferencia entre "bar" y "barra americana" en clase de alemán. No explico el debate porque este foro no es de alemán


 
¿Por qué no lo traduces en italiano, así sabremos qué piensan por esas partes de esta famosa cocina?
Gracias.


----------



## vividem

Hola,
llevo viviendo muchos años en España y aquñi no hay el "angolo cottura". En Italia l'angolo cottura es lo mismo que cucina americana  (cocina americana), de hecho se usa tanto una manera que la otra.
Y se entiende la cocina que se pone en el salon, a la que se le reserva un rincon o una pared. En español yo pondría cocina americana.
Un saludo


----------



## gatogab

vividem said:


> Hola,
> llevo viviendo muchos años en España y aquñi no hay el "angolo cottura". En Italia l'angolo cottura es lo mismo que cucina americana (cocina americana), de hecho se usa tanto una manera que la otra.
> Y se entiende la cocina que se pone en el salon, a la que se le reserva un rincon o una pared. En español yo pondría cocina americana.
> Un saludo


Muchas gracias, vividem.
Entonces eres de la misma opinión de _Irenita._
La puedes encontrar en el post #4
Bienvenida.


----------



## vividem

Gracias Gatobab
un saludo a todos


----------

